
Adding Support for Mac OS 9 to QEMU - yuhong
http://c-obrien.org/qemu-os9/
======
yuhong
When this is finished this should be much better than SheepShaver. It would be
fun to debug the nanokernel with it or see if the built-in nanokernel debugger
can be accessed.

